# Family moving to Samui -"if I knew then..."



## NewFam (Sep 17, 2010)

We are a family of 4 (4 & 2 year old boys), moving to KS for March to June for family to get a break from 8 years in shanghai and 15 years in big cities in Asia as consultants. Will be on the ground the weekend of 18 September for a few days of research, focused primarily on housing (3 bedrooms, NO pool directly outside a door!) but curious about schooling and socializing options for our 2 boys. will be checking this post through the weekend for any and all thoughts...

Thanks,


----------



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

*Hello from another new comer*



NewFam said:


> We are a family of 4 (4 & 2 year old boys), moving to KS for March to June for family to get a break from 8 years in shanghai and 15 years in big cities in Asia as consultants. Will be on the ground the weekend of 18 September for a few days of research, focused primarily on housing (3 bedrooms, NO pool directly outside a door!) but curious about schooling and socializing options for our 2 boys. will be checking this post through the weekend for any and all thoughts...
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
that's great to hear there's another family with young ones moving to Samui, my family ( My husband & 3 young ones 2,5 & 8, & our 2 poodles) have just arrived here & rented a great house in Samui & intend to stay here for 3 months.
were from New Zealand, but love to travel & experience different cultures, we've only been here a few days, but just love it & looking for some new playmates

Love to hear from you
Regards Sherin


----------



## NewFam (Sep 17, 2010)

sherinpeace said:


> Hi,
> that's great to hear there's another family with young ones moving to Samui, my family ( My husband & 3 young ones 2,5 & 8, & our 2 poodles) have just arrived here & rented a great house in Samui & intend to stay here for 3 months.
> were from New Zealand, but love to travel & experience different cultures, we've only been here a few days, but just love it & looking for some new playmates
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay, I forgot our password! it was a very interesting 48 hours of research, the question I am dying to ask is about pools...with a 2 year old, how are you handling long-term stay...did you find a place without one? its one thing to have to be "on guard" for a week vacation, its another for months. I did get the advice that the north shore is where longerterm expats w/ kids would be found, where are you? As to different culture, agree completely, we have been in in China for past 8 years and willl be in Asia for our careers but need a break and Thai culture is definitely that. 

To give somethign back. I did visit the bluewater school which is international standard but pricey, a teacher there said that they did have children that came on long-stay vacations and they have a coffee shop and tables for the parents to stay and chat after dropping kids off. There is also a recomended play school on the north shore. Our thought being if we can get them in a few days a week somewhere an instant way to meet kids and parents and good for them...I can get you the name of the other school.


----------

